# Some Days You Catch:) Some Days You Don't:(



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

A Day Spent Fishing Is Always A Good Day!

Today i took out a California angler Mark Gates for a day of spin casting, locally regarded as "whipping". Long day starting from the West Coast of Oahu to Waikiki, to the Eastern Shore, then the South Shore before heading back to Waikiki. I did "snag" a small cuda but shook it off the treble hook of my Whopper Plopper lure. This is just a nice vid showing some of Hawaii's coastlines for those that wonder if we local Hawaiians still live in huts next to a erupting volcano.

Today i used a 11' Daiwa Coastal Surf with a Shimano SW 5000 Twin Powers. I first used CHL Herring grubs before trying the River To Sea's Whopper Plopper surface plugs. No fish today but fishing in beautiful Hawaii is it's own reward.


----------

